# D12.6 vs. K63.5



## navila0508 (Sep 15, 2015)

Comparing to icd 9 211.3 benign neoplasm of colon,(used on all documents unless stated malignant) which would we use? D12.6 (benign neoplasm of colon, unspecified)once we get path and confirm its benign. or
 K63.5 describes polyp of colon, NOS? Any extra details would be helpful to explain to my GI's.


----------



## kbreeden (Sep 17, 2015)

*D12.6 v/s K63.5*

We are having the same discussion in our office. Any input from anyone would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 17, 2015)

If you have a path report stating benign neoplasm you will use the path result.  I would encourage you to not use the D12.6, rather get the location and use the specific D12 code.  The location is on the path report also .


----------

